# DIY kayak trailer



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

What are people's thoughts about taking utility trailers and converting them to kayak trailers? Seems to me a good way to save a few bucks, in addition to adding storage that doesn't come with commercial kayak trailers. Are there any concerns these DIY trailers aren't as durable as commercial trailers? Any other pros and cons or lessons learned? 

Much appreciated folks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Its a common practice many people make them . Ive seen some pretty fancy ones that were converted.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You need a tag for the trailer . 
Your not talking about enough weight to be concerned with a commercial trailer. 
A single axel lawn mower trailer would work fine. Just keep in mind the overhang of the yak. You might need a red light or a flag on what ever is hanging off the back of your trailer. 

There are some really nifty thought out rigs people put together and post pictures on here. Should be easy to find if you dig into the yak archives


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I never took any good pics but I started with a stripped down trailer for a 16ft boat.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Phone only loads one at a time. I could fit two PAs and an out back or four outbacks.


----------



## FreightTrain (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice trailer Lowprofile. Me and my buddies were considering building a trailer to spec as well. Hauling three kayaks on the back of a truck is no fun


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Lowpro, that is exactly what I had in mind. What did you use to build the frame for the kayak to rest on? Besides the tool boxes, did you put down any kind of flooring to utilize as a flat bed? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Its 1.5" square metal tube and I made a floor from expanded metal sheet. Cross bars every 24" for support.


----------

